# is there a problem with search



## carl2591 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have tried to use search function on several occasions and get a error type message.


Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 26214400 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 871


calling dr spock.. we have a problem spock and need your help..


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2011)

carl2591 said:


> I have tried to use search function on several occasions and get a error type message.
> 
> 
> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 26214400 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 871
> ...



Yes - it doesn't work very well.     It's a vBulletin thing that we can't do anything about.

A better way to search is to put this in your google search box:

*"topic"site:tugbbs.com​*


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 19, 2011)

http://search.tug2.net


----------



## dmharris (Aug 29, 2011)

I've tried searching comments about Marriott's Monarch for several days and keep getting this error message:  *Fatal error*:  Allowed memory size of 26214400 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in */home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php* on line *1016

How can I work around this?
*


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 29, 2011)

See post #2 and #3 above for work-arounds.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 29, 2011)

The BBS Help section is there for a reason.  It is much faster to read a pre-existing solution than to enter a post and wait for a reply.

Your search question is covered by this item:
*Search returns fatal error*


----------



## dmharris (Aug 29, 2011)

geez, thanks for the hand slap.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 7, 2012)

I've run multiple VBulletin boards and never had this issue. 

If you want help trying to figure out the problem, let me know.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 7, 2012)

were simply going to upgrade to a new version of vbulletin..


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 7, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> were simply going to upgrade to a new version of vbulletin..



Brian,

When the upgrade happens will Tuggers finally be able to use TapaTalk to access Tug on their mobile devices?

For those not familiar with TapaTalk, see this previous Tug Thread On Enabling Mobile Apps For Tug


Richard


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 7, 2012)

not sure, wed be upgrading to v 4.xx of vbulletin, if it comes with it i dont see why not.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 7, 2012)

Anything above 3.7 supports it.


----------

